# Luces led rgb audio ritmico



## vlady007 (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola a todos: Estoy haciendo unas luces con led RGB, la idea es que cada color prenda con un tono distinto(Graves, Agudos, y Medios).
El problema es que los filtros que utiliza el circuito no son suficientes ya que prenden los tres colores a la vez. Alguien me puede ayudar conn esto? aca les dejo el circuito





 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm


----------



## electroconico (Ago 7, 2012)

Ya probaste ajustando el potenciometro que se ve en el diagrama??


----------



## vlady007 (Ago 8, 2012)

si si ya probe con los 3 potenciometros pero es lo mismo. Lo que estaria necesitando es cabiar el valor de los condensadores, para que sea un filtrado mas justo.


----------



## electroconico (Ago 8, 2012)

vlady007 dijo:


> si si ya probe con los 3 potenciometros pero es lo mismo. Lo que estaria necesitando es cabiar el valor de los condensadores, para que sea un filtrado mas justo.



Pues es un filtro RC

Por lo que la Frecuencia de corte sería :

Fc = 1/( 2 pi R C )

Juega con los valores de R y C,siendo mas facil hacerlo con los de las resistencias.

Saludos!


----------



## crimson (Ago 8, 2012)

Ese filtro es demasiado simple, en un caso parecido usé este circuito, es un poco más complicado pero tenés un mejor resultado.
Saludos C


----------

